# P790 lofts



## Tiewebbgolf (Feb 9, 2019)

Hi, Iâ€™ve had my p790 irons bent to traditional lofts, do you think this will mess up CG and MOI?
Any info would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## chrisd (Feb 9, 2019)

I have P790's but cant understand why you would do that as I believe there is no such thing as "traditional lofts". I also cant see it affecting moi or CG.


----------



## Tiewebbgolf (Feb 9, 2019)

Trying to get bit more spin out them by adding loft was my thinking.
Struggling to hold greens in summer months.
Appreciate your info


----------



## Homer (Feb 9, 2019)

Tiewebbgolf said:



			Trying to get bit more spin out them by adding loft was my thinking.
Struggling to hold greens in summer months.
Appreciate your info
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried a golf lesson?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2019)

Tiewebbgolf said:



			Trying to get bit more spin out them by adding loft was my thinking.
Struggling to hold greens in summer months.
Appreciate your info
		
Click to expand...

Which ball are you using?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 9, 2019)

The P790 clubs are TaylorMade easiest to hit clubs in the P range so, I suspect, that any inability to hit them properly is a swing fault issue rather than a club issue. They are certainly not, in my opinion, traditional game improver clubs as they do seem to require a more quality strike than other irons I've had, but the well hit shot is rewarded with great distance which is why the lofts are what they are.


----------



## Crow (Feb 9, 2019)

Weakening lofts will increase bounce, I don't think it will affect CoG or MOI.

If you've tweaked your 7 iron to be an 8 iron then you'll have a longer length 8 iron, and that's not allowing for club length creep over the years either.

As an alternative route, try buying a set of vintage clubs rather than bending your TM clubs.  
Far cheaper and you can choose your decade for lofts, see below for guide.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 9, 2019)

Tiewebbgolf said:



			Trying to get bit more spin out them by adding loft was my thinking.
Struggling to hold greens in summer months.
Appreciate your info
		
Click to expand...

I have a set of 790's and the main reason they're not in the bag is that they're almost impossible to stop quickly. The long irons are fantastic. 5-7 are very long and very easy to hit. But the 8-PW launch high and with at least 2k spin less than other clubs. I'd prefer to hit 1 club more but stop quicker so I went to the CB's instead.


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 9, 2019)

Tiewebbgolf said:



			Hi, Iâ€™ve had my p790 irons bent to traditional lofts, do you think this will mess up CG and MOI?
Any info would be appreciated

Thanks
		
Click to expand...




Tiewebbgolf said:



			Trying to get bit more spin out them by adding loft was my thinking.
Struggling to hold greens in summer months.
Appreciate your info
		
Click to expand...

Won't affect CG or MOI and will have negligible impact on the balls spin rate relative to other factors...
1. Clubhead speed
2. AoA - the most closely related to your change
3. Ball

Of these the ball is the obvious, and easiest, starting point


----------



## Tiewebbgolf (Feb 9, 2019)

Homer said:



			Have you tried a golf lesson?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Iâ€™ve had a lesson or 2 homer, I play off 4 so semi know how to hit irons
But struggle with the low spin these irons produce 
Thanks for feedback


----------



## Tiewebbgolf (Feb 9, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			I have a set of 790's and the main reason they're not in the bag is that they're almost impossible to stop quickly. The long irons are fantastic. 5-7 are very long and very easy to hit. But the 8-PW launch high and with at least 2k spin less than other clubs. I'd prefer to hit 1 club more but stop quicker so I went to the CB's instead.
		
Click to expand...

Yes thatâ€™s a good assessment of irons bluewolfðŸ‘ðŸ¼ If adjusting lofts donâ€™t work Iâ€™ll be looking at a different type of iron soonðŸ™ˆ


----------



## chrisd (Feb 9, 2019)

Tiewebbgolf said:



			Yes Iâ€™ve had a lesson or 2 homer, I play off 4 so semi know how to hit irons
But struggle with the low spin these irons produce 
Thanks for feedback
		
Click to expand...

Off 4 I suspect you know what to do better than most. As far as I understand, these sort of clubs dont spin so much as they're designed for the distance they give, but, because they generally fly high they still give decent stop on greens.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 10, 2019)

Did you get fit for these as they seem a strange choice for a 4 capper.
Your strike is important .
My mate is off 1 but he sweeps everything (no divots) this lowers his spin rates a lot.
You may need to change irons or could be the shaft!

I would think a nice set of bladed irons would fix your spin problem.
Can get used ones to try .
My honest advice is you need to see a fitter get head shaft combo to suit the spin rate you want.
This will give you more yardage control and stopping power.
Try as many as you can.


----------



## Homer (Feb 10, 2019)

Softer greens might help also!


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 10, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Did you get fit for these as they seem a strange choice for a 4 capper....
		
Click to expand...

what is strange about it?

forged head
no exaggerated offset
players/tour head size

Whilst they go the high launch low spin route that's not exclusive to high handicappers by any means, and in general these aren't marketed at high handicappers.


----------



## Tiewebbgolf (Feb 10, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Did you get fit for these as they seem a strange choice for a 4 capper.
Your strike is important .
My mate is off 1 but he sweeps everything (no divots) this lowers his spin rates a lot.
You may need to change irons or could be the shaft!

I would think a nice set of bladed irons would fix your spin problem.
Can get used ones to try .
My honest advice is you need to see a fitter get head shaft combo to suit the spin rate you want.
This will give you more yardage control and stopping power.
Try as many as you can.
		
Click to expand...

I played a set of mp 69â€™s before these, but not the greatest ball striker (decent short game keeps my handicap down) so mishits were punished. So I decided more help would be best, went for semi fitting at local American golf and hit the p790 great and I still do! But AG donâ€™t use trackman or similar so couldnâ€™t see spin, when itâ€™s dry summer months these irons will just not stop on greens! Iâ€™m not slating the irons cause they are great at what they do. If they spun more they would be perfect ðŸ‘ŒðŸ¼


----------



## Tiewebbgolf (Feb 10, 2019)

duncan mackie said:



			what is strange about it?

forged head
no exaggerated offset
players/tour head size

Whilst they go the high launch low spin route that's not exclusive to high handicappers by any means, and in general these aren't marketed at high handicappers.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely Duncan they are almost the perfect iron! If I could get another 1000 revs of spin Iâ€™d say best irons ever madeðŸ‘ðŸ¼


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 10, 2019)

Tiewebbgolf said:



			Absolutely Duncan they are almost the perfect iron! If I could get another 1000 revs of spin Iâ€™d say best irons ever madeðŸ‘ðŸ¼
		
Click to expand...

Try the taylor made project (a) ball - got me 800 rpm over the ProV1 with my 7 iron.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 10, 2019)

The Kirkland Signature is supposed to be a spin machine if you can find any.....


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 10, 2019)

duncan mackie said:



			what is strange about it?

forged head
no exaggerated offset
players/tour head size

Whilst they go the high launch low spin route that's not exclusive to high handicappers by any means, and in general these aren't marketed at high handicappers.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but a 4 capper needs control.
Yardage control is everything in irons .
Itâ€™s no good having irons you canâ€™t stop on the green.
Between blades and these thereâ€™s plenty of irons that spin more and you can stop at the distance you want.
Itâ€™s a trade off and if your greens are firm you need something that spins it more, itâ€™s not really height that stops a ball itâ€™s spin.
Although itâ€™s a mix of both.
I can stop a low checking wedge but not a low less spin shot on the same trajectory.
You need spin that suits where you play!


----------



## Green Man (Feb 10, 2019)

Tiewebbgolf said:



			Absolutely Duncan they are almost the perfect iron! If I could get another 1000 revs of spin Iâ€™d say best irons ever madeðŸ‘ðŸ¼
		
Click to expand...

Which ball do you use? I have the P790 irons and I seem to get good amounts of spin with TP5 ball. My cap goes between 5 and 6 so not as good as you but I strike irons well.

I ask about the ball as I noticed a big difference and lack of spin when using a TP5x and Z-Star.


----------



## Tiewebbgolf (Feb 10, 2019)

Green Man said:



			Which ball do you use? I have the P790 irons and I seem to get good amounts of spin with TP5 ball. My cap goes between 5 and 6 so not as good as you but I strike irons well.

I ask about the ball as I noticed a big difference and lack of spin when using a TP5x and Z-Star.
		
Click to expand...

I generally play any premium ball, rightly or wrongly, I do like chrome soft but play pro v, Bridgestone,TM balls anything really!
Have you been on trackman or GC2? My 7i is only spinning in low 5000â€™s ðŸ˜¬


----------



## chrisd (Feb 10, 2019)

My spin with the 7 iron is similar but I'm fairly sure that they fly higher than other irons I've had so they still stop ok


----------



## Green Man (Feb 10, 2019)

Tiewebbgolf said:



			I generally play any premium ball, rightly or wrongly, I do like chrome soft but play pro v, Bridgestone,TM balls anything really!
Have you been on trackman or GC2? My 7i is only spinning in low 5000â€™s ðŸ˜¬
		
Click to expand...

I was Fitted for the irons and my spin was slightly down on my last irons. Canâ€™t remember the exact numbers but the higher ball flight with slightly less spin was good for me. We also did a ball fitting which I thought was nonsense but the tp5 provided a lot more spin than other balls we tried. Itâ€™s worth a go. I won a box  of TP5x and when I used them I noticed a big difference.


----------



## karlcole (Feb 16, 2019)

I use the p790 and the tp5x ball found no issues with spin and stop and that was even during last year's dry spell. My club do water the greens etc so not sure if that's anything to do with it but even play different courses I'm yet to think I need a better spinning iron.


----------



## Tiewebbgolf (Feb 17, 2019)

karlcole said:



			I use the p790 and the tp5x ball found no issues with spin and stop and that was even during last year's dry spell. My club do water the greens etc so not sure if that's anything to do with it but even play different courses I'm yet to think I need a better spinning iron.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll try that ball next time I play and see how we go. Thanks for inputðŸ‘ðŸ¼


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 17, 2019)

Iâ€™ve got to ask. Youâ€™re off 4, so a good golfer but getting fitted somewhere that doesnâ€™t give you spin numbers? You want 6k spin with a 7iron, so 5k is way too low. Itâ€™s probably A shaft issue.

These clowns at American Golf


----------



## Tiewebbgolf (Feb 17, 2019)

Yeah 


MendieGK said:



			Iâ€™ve got to ask. Youâ€™re off 4, so a good golfer but getting fitted somewhere that doesnâ€™t give you spin numbers? You want 6k spin with a 7iron, so 5k is way too low. Itâ€™s probably A shaft issue.

These clowns at American Golf
		
Click to expand...

yeah just the American golf fitting Iâ€™m afraid! Should have went somewhere decent for fitting with trackman or similar
Lesson learned


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 17, 2019)

Tiewebbgolf said:



			Yeah

yeah just the American golf fitting Iâ€™m afraid! Should have went somewhere decent for fitting with trackman or similar
Lesson learned
		
Click to expand...

In all seriousness mate. Golf clubs are a serious investment, maybe go for a fitting retrospectively? Not sure where you are based but you might be in the wrong shaft completely, replacing shafts doesnâ€™t have to be too expensive especially as your current ones will hold some value second hand (if looked after and pulled correctly).


----------

